# [xbox] Surreal64 updated!



## DinohScene (Feb 19, 2014)

Well well well.
The original Xbox scene is on a roll lately.

The N64 emulator Surreal64 has just received an update.
This version brings some improvements to some games.



			
				Changelog said:
			
		

> A Nintendo64 emulator for Xbox.
> 
> Surreal64 CE is a continuation of the Surreal64 project where Team XXX left off. Originally developed by oDD and Lantus, Surreal64 included ports of three Win32 based Nintendo64 emulators including 1964, Project64 and UltraHLE.
> 
> ...


 
I hope that 2014 will be a year of lots of improvements to the old emulators on the old consoles.
I love seeing news like this!

Source: here.


----------



## LegendAssassinF (Feb 19, 2014)

Just wondering it is possible to play emulators on xk3y


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 19, 2014)

Nope, only content released on retail DVDs.

Some DLC gets released as retail and some XBLA gets released as retail ;]


----------



## YayMii (Feb 19, 2014)

Nice to see stuff like this making progress. I barely bothered with emulation on my softmodded Xbox due to how outdated they are nowadays.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 19, 2014)

YayMii said:


> Nice to see stuff like this making progress. I barely bothered with emulation on my softmodded Xbox due to outdated they are nowadays.



They play the 16 bit and old era near flawlessly in most cases and can take a decent run at the PS1 and N64 (enough to take note), have onboard storage up to the many gigabytes if you want, network loading (ish), output in 720p/1080i and have a controller that is well suited to a lot of older games. Nowadays android devices, small PCs and the like have taken over there but for a while it was only the Wii and the PSP that came close and there is not much I can find fault with if someone picked a xbox over a wii for that sort of thing.
Granted I mostly used XBMC and have not done it so much since everything went H264 and I stuck a version of XBMC on a raspberry pi.


----------



## slingblade1170 (Feb 20, 2014)

I thought they killed this, good news!


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 20, 2014)

YayMii said:


> Nice to see stuff like this making progress. I barely bothered with emulation on my softmodded Xbox due to outdated they are nowadays.


 
I'd personally keep the xbox, if you have one.
Seems that 2014 is the year of updates ;p




FAST6191 said:


> They play the 16 bit and old era near flawlessly in most cases and can take a decent run at the PS1 and N64 (enough to take note), have onboard storage up to the many gigabytes if you want, network loading (ish), output in 720p/1080i and have a controller that is well suited to a lot of older games. Nowadays android devices, small PCs and the like have taken over there but for a while it was only the Wii and the PSP that came close and there is not much I can find fault with if someone picked a xbox over a wii for that sort of thing.
> Granted I mostly used XBMC and have not done it so much since everything went H264 and I stuck a version of XBMC on a raspberry pi.


 
I hardly use me old Xbox these days.
But still.
I'd favor it over the Wii cause of the internal harddrive ;p


----------



## slingblade1170 (Feb 20, 2014)

DinohScene said:


> I hardly use me old Xbox these days.
> But still.
> I'd favor it over the Wii cause of the internal harddrive ;p


 
Yeah in most ways the original Xbox has an advantage over the Wii. The N64 emulator is far more advance that emu_kidd's emulator but sadly I can't see a reason to keep my Xbox connected to my TV. Actually, recently I had to take it apart and fix the magnet and disc drive to get it working properly again. It was a fu*kin mess but it runs like a champ now.


----------



## XDel (Feb 20, 2014)

Is there a more recent compatibility list than this one?

http://www.rllmukforum.com/index.php?/topic/26897-surreal-64-compatibility-list/


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 20, 2014)

slingblade1170 said:


> Yeah in most ways the original Xbox has an advantage over the Wii. The N64 emulator is far more advance that emu_kidd's emulator but sadly I can't see a reason to keep my Xbox connected to my TV. Actually, recently I had to take it apart and fix the magnet and disc drive to get it working properly again. It was a fu*kin mess but it runs like a champ now.


 
Well I had a spare Phillips drive, but I just sent it to someone ;p



XDel said:


> Is there a more recent compatibility list than this one?
> 
> http://www.rllmukforum.com/index.php?/topic/26897-surreal-64-compatibility-list/


 
Yep.
A bit more compatibility.


----------



## slingblade1170 (Feb 20, 2014)

DinohScene said:


> Well I had a spare Phillips drive, but I just sent it to someone ;p


 
A new drive sounds good but my Xbox is great now. I loaned it to my cousin a few years ago and when I got it back the disc drive would not open and sometimes it would not run games on the EVO dash. I had to clean the lens, lubricate the disc drive lens and tray, and glue the magnet back to the top of the disc drive casing to fix it. Now it works every time.


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 20, 2014)

Ahkay.
Well If I ever got a spare Xbox to butcher, I'll send you a message.
Don't count on it, but I'll keep you in mind ;]

If not, and you can arrange a drive for yourself.
There's no DVD key or pair key or whatever.
It's just a matter of transplanting it, screwing it back together and booting it.

Avoid the Thompson ones.
They got a bad laser ;]


----------



## XDel (Feb 20, 2014)

Those drives always end up faulty, and usually quickly! I had about a dozen drives, now I have one that works. Then again, I only need one that works to get inside of them, once they are modded with a large hard drive, all you need is the network port.

Speaking of which, I hadjust ordered a 400Gb hard drive to give my old XBOX a treat.


----------

